# SA:MP *~ Live your Life Roleplay ~*



## dentafa (14. Juli 2012)

Brohters From Germany

Beginn des Projektes seit: 15.10.2011

Ab dem Tag wussten wir, wir werden etwas schaffen !
Die Ideen unserer Community fließen mit ein.

Dies ganze wird in San Fierror und Las Venturas gespielt.
Als Aufbau diente uns der Dreamlife Script.

Doch wegen Abwerbung und Urlaub sind alle Spieler verschwunden darum kommt der Wiederbeginn der neuen ERA

...





Eine kleine Vorgeschichte die den Server anbelangt:

Vor ein paar Monaten haben bei uns c.a 30-40 verschiedene Spieler gespielt, doch dann als 3 Administratoren in den Urlaub gefahren sind, mussten unbedingt neue her. Man dachte, sie wären freundlich was sie auch am Anfang zu uns waren, doch es hat ich heraus gestellt, dass sie sich gegenseitig nicht mögen. Dazu kamen die FTP Rechte an die falsche Person und diese hat einen brutalen Streit bei den Administratoren ausgelöst. Durch diesen Streit sind alle Spieler vom Server gegangen und jetzt stehen wir alleine da. Fangen wir mit der SA:MP Werbung an.

Im Allgemeinen müssen wir sagen, das wir als Grundgerüst das Dreamlife Script gewählt haben, es besitzt viele Grundfunktionen die nicht verbuggt sind. Außerdem, ist das Spielgeschehen in San Fierror, einer Stadt in der man sich sehr schnell zurecht findet und leicht zu verstehen ist.

Allgemeine Informationen
Unser kleiner aber feiner Server ist nach dem Realen Leben gerichtet. Unsere Preise der Auto´s die man sich kaufen kann wurden so eingestellt wie es auch im Realen Leben wäre, damit man auch etwas erreichen kann und sich ein Ziel im Spiel setzten kann. Täglich werden bei uns sehr viele verschiedene Events zur Unterhaltung gemacht. Von normalen Autorennen bis zu den verrücktesten Gabelstapler Events. Es werden aber dazu Spenden gesammelt, damit nicht zu viel Falschgeld der Administratoren in die Spiellaufbahn kommt und so den ganzen Spaß verderben würde. Unsere News Reporter sind auch fleißig dabei Events zu veranstalten damit keiner in die Langeweile kommt.



Tankstellen System
Auf diesem Server kann man mit seinem Kraftfahrzeug zu einer frisch belieferten Tankstelle fahren und sich betanken lassen. Man tankt hier nach einer Liter Angabe die man vorher in dem Dialog Fenster angegeben hat. Der Tank des Autos geht ein bisschen zügiger weg, da man mit einem vollen Tank nicht die ganze Map umfahren kann.

Anticheat
Wie jeder Server, haben auch wir ein Anticheat. Durch den Anticheat können die Administrationen und Supporter sehen ob sich jemand Leben, Rüstung, Kraftfahrzeuge aller Art oder ähnliches her cheatet. Cheating ist im generellen bei uns verboten und wird mit einem Permanenten Ausschlusses des Spielgeschehens bestraft.


Ordnungsamt System

Die Mitarbeiter der Fraktion Ordnungsamt können falsch geparkte Privatfahrzeuge mit ihrem speziellen Fahrzeug abschleppen und ihn ihre Base bringen. Dort werden die Autos mit einem Befehl gesichert und der Besitzer kann sich sein Auto frei kaufen. Selbst nach einem Server Restart verschwinden die Autos von dort nicht, sondern müssen erst Frei gekauft werden.

UserControlPanel

Wir besitzen ein UserControlPanel (= UCP) mit sehr viele Möglichkeiten. Man kann seine ganzen Statistiken sehen und seine Skill´s. Allerdings kann auch ein Leader seine Member verwalten. Ob er ihnen ein Rang up oder down gibt oder sogar aus seiner Fraktion kicken möchte. Alles ist gegeben.



verschiedene Konfiguationen

Jeder Speiler kann ab sofort alle seine Konfigurationen was Haus, Geschäft und Kraftfahrzeug betrift ganz leicht über Dialoge bedienen.

Hier ist das /cc (= CarControl)




Hier ist das /bizc (= BusinessControl)



Und zum Schluss das /hc (= HouseControl)




Bank und ATM´s

Auf dem Server muss man als Neuling zur Stadthalle und sich einen Personalausweis beantragen lassen. Nachdem man diesen hat bracht man seine Pin-Code von der Bank. Nur mit diesem Pin-Code kann man an einem ATM bzw. in der Bank Geld überweisen oder auszahlen. Man kann ATM´s aber auch ausrauben. Dies wird dann zur Leitstelle des Police Department weitergegeben und die Polizisten sind einen schon auf den Fersen.

Bank Dialog: 




Harndrang und Hunger System

Wenn man eine weile auf dem Server ist merkt man, dass der Spieler Hunger bekommt oder sogar auf die Toilette muss. Dies merkt man an der Seite unter den Statistiken. Sollte es 100% betragen dann geht das Leben schneller zurück und man wird gezwungen etwas essen oder mit Animationen die Pinkel Funktion zu nutzen.






Laser an der Waffe

Unser System zeigt an Waffen wie einer MP5 einen Laser. Diesen Laser können aber nur bestimmte Fraktionen wie das FBI nutzen. Er dient dazu, dass man sie Personen besser und Zielgenauer treffen kann. Die Farbe des Laser´s kann man auch ändern.





GangWar

Alle verschiedenen Gang & Mafien können eine bestimmte Zone einnehmen. Diese Zone kann nur eingenommen werden wenn ein Krieg stattfindet. Dabei muss eine Gang angreifen und eine andere Gang kann ihre Zone verteidigen. Der Gewinner ist der, der die meisten Kills in einem GangWar hat.







Auf dem Server findet man nur Zehn verschiedene Fraktionen. Sie sind in Staatliche Fraktionen, Gang´s und Maffien und Argenturen gegliedert.
Fangen wir mit den Staatsfraktionen an:


Staatsfraktionen
San Fierror Police Deparment 



Das SFPD (= San Fierror Police Department) hat ihre Hauptader in SF. Sie besitzen viele verschiedene Kraftfahrzeuge und Helikopter um die Bösewichte in der Stadt gefangen zu nehmen. Der Job ist nicht ganz leicht und es ist viel Priorität gefragt jeden Einzelnen zu fangen. Sie machen die kleineren Dinge wie Personen-, und Kraftfahrzeugkontrollen damit bloß kein Bürger in Gefahr kommen könnte.

Federal Bureau of Investigation (= F.B.I.) 



Das Team des FBI´s ist auf schwirige Schwerverbrecher speziallisiert. Sie besitzen einen Teamleiter und 4 Untergeordnete die aber auf die härtesten Umwelteinflüsse gut reagieren können. Sie überleben jede Witterung, vom dauerbeschuss bis zu den Prezisesten Sniperaufgaben. Das ist das Team das die Stadt total sicher macht. Sollte es trozdem jemanden geben, dann stürmen sie sogar das Hauptqatier des Feindes.

Rettungsdienst



Der Rettungsdienst ist meistens bei allen polizeilichen Aufgaben dabei damit sie immer im Kampf gegen das Böse gerettet werden können. Privat Personen können auch den Rettungsdienst rufen, damit er zu stelle ist und sie verarzten kann. Dies ist nötig damit keiner einen langwierigen Prozess der Operation im Krankenhaus liegen muss. Manchmal kann es im Spieler zu einer Mutation kommen und die inneren Zellen werden beschädigen und jemand bekommt Krebs. Dies ist aber auch kein Problem für die Sanitäter sie heilen alles und jeden.


News Reporter



Die News Reporter machen stündliche Nachrichten. Sie betonen das Wetter auf dem Server sowie das Wetter in Deutschland und Europa. Bei Mysteriösen Fällen in San Andreas und der Welt wird das Volk auch benachrichtigt. Spannende Reportagen und Interview´s sind auch jeden Abend gegen 19:00 - 20:00 zu hören. Es werden die unterschiedlichsten Spieler interviewt.
Ordnungsamt



Das Team Ordnungsamtes genannt auch "Hüter der Straßen Verkehrs Ordnung" sorgt dafür, dass alles auf den Straßen abläuft. Sollte sich jemand nicht dran halten gibt es eine Strafe die der Sünder zahlen sollte. Wird dies nicht getan wird die Polizei sofort Benachrichtigung und die Verfolgung beginnt. Die privaten Kraftfahrzeuge werden von ihnen abgeschleppt und verwart damit die Sünder lernen ihre Autos richtig zu parken.


Kommen wir nun zu dem Gang und Mafien: 

Gangs und Mafien

Groove Street



Die Groove Street darf auf keinem Fall auf einem Server fehlen. Sie ist schon bei dem Single Player dabei und sie soll ihren Zweck auch hier erfüllen. Sie führen Straßenkriege mit ihren Feinden wie der Ballas Family. Allerdings besitzen sie viele Gang-War-Gebiete was sie auch sehr stark macht.

Ballas Family



Das Motto der Ballas Family ist "Don´t Flame get Aim !". Mit diesem Motto gehen sie durch alles wie durch Butter. Sie zerschießen alles doch manchmal haben auch sie keine Chance gegen die Gesetzeshüter. 

Triaden



Die Triaden haben kein großartiges Motto allerdings überzeugen sie mit ihren Mitgliedern. Sie sind sehr gut für den Nahkampf ausgebildet und können fast blind mit ihrer Deagle auf ihre Gegner schießen und dabei treffen. Ein großer Erfolg für sie war, dass sie viele Gang-War Gebiete Erfolgreich angenommen haben und jetzt verteidigen. Ihre große Kunst ist es aber sich mit ihren Schwertern zu verteidigen.

Argenturen

Hitman



Die Aufgabe der Hitman Argentur ist es Aufträge zu erfüllen. Sie müssen Spieler umbringen um ihr Geld zu bekommen. Dabei ist der Sinn der Sache alles verdeckt und unerkannt zu machen. Dies gelingt nur wenn man eine Gute Kunst für das Sniper Gewehr hat.




In diesem Abschnitt werde ich ihnen die Jobs Vorstellen. Sicherlich werden sie die meisten schon kennen: 


Detektiv
Jeder Detektiv kann seinen Skill hochleveln indem er viele Personen auf dem Server sucht und sie findet. Er kann nach einer Zeit immer schneller finden und wenn er den maximalen Skil erreicht hat, verfolgt der Checkpoint die Person automatsich.
Müllmann
Der Müllmann muss in San Andreas muss viele verschiedene Checkpoint abfahren. Schon nach ein paar Fahrten kann er seine Route ändern, sodass dieser Job nicht immer so eintönig ist.

Taschendieb
Als Taschendieb kannst du einen Spieler ausrauben. Dies dauert natürlich ein bisschen und das Opfer merkt die natürlich. Die Schwierigkeit dabei ist, die ganze Zeit neben dem Opfer zu sein um ihn erfolgreich auszurauben. Dabei muss man aber bedenken, dass man nur 25% seiner Bargeldes bekommt.
Waffendealer
Der Waffendealer muss an einem Illegalen Ort Materialien kaufen und sie dann in Waffen umbauen. Dies ist aber ein langwieriger Prozess der aber im Endeffekt viel Geld in die Taschen bringt.
Drogendealer
Der Drogendealer muss wie der Waffendealer Materialien kaufen und die dann zu Drogen verarbeiten. allerdings wird man durch die Drogen "hai" und die Sicht ist für den Spieler etwas anderes.
Hure
Der Job "Hure" ist ein wenig gefährtlich. Sollte Sie mit einem schlafen der eine Geschlechtskrankheit hat und keine Kondome hat bekommen beide Partner eine Geschlechtskrankheit. Diese kann nur durch eine lange Operation im OP-Saal geheilt werden. Also am liebsten viele Kondome im 24/7 Shop kaufen und sicher sein. Allerdings wird der Vorteil das beide Spieler durch diesen Akt mehr Leben bekommen und durch die Krankheit ihr Leben schnell wieder verlieren.
Bodyguard
Als Bodyguard kannst du verschiedene Spieler beschützen. Die Spieler bezahlen dich damit du sie beschützt, das Geld was zusammen kommt wird zum PayDay hinzuaddiert.
Zeitungsjunge
Der Zeitungsjunge kann die Zeitung die ein News Reporter Mitglied geschrieben hat an die Spieler verkaufen. Er verdient so Geld und kann das ganze Volk informieren.
Truker
Der Job Trucker ist auf dem Server sehr Zeitaufwendig allerdings gut bezahlt. Man muss zum Airpot in SF fahren und dort seinen Truck mit frischem Materialien beladen lassen. Dan nach kann er zur jeder beliebiger Tankstelle fahren und dort sein Treibstoff verkaufen lassen. Allerdings ist dieser Job für den Server Lebenswichtig. Den wenn er keine Materialien nachliefert kann nicht mehr eingekauft werden und die ganze Wirtschaft steht auf dem Kopf.
Autodieb
Der Autodieb kann Kraftfahrzeuge aller Art aufknacken und klauen. Die Prozess die er benötigt um das Schloss aufzubrechen beträgt c.a 20 Sekunden und dann ist er im Auto und kann damit weg fahren. Allerdings werden die Gesetzeshüter mit dem Fall benachrichtigt.
Anwalt
Der Anwalt kann nur mit einer Erlaubnis eines Polizisten einen Gefangenen raus holen. Er muss aber dazu einen bereiten Polizisten finden und dann den Häftling mit einem Befehl rausholen.




Wir besitzen einen Virtuellen Server, worauf unser SA:MP Server, Teamspeak3 und das UserControlPanel läuft. 

SA:MP Server: 109.230.231.171:7777
Teamspeak: 109.230.231.171
Forum: http://bfg-roleplay.de/
UCP: http://ucp.bfg-roleplay.de/




Ich hoffe Ihnen hat diese Werbung unseres Server gefallen und würde mich freuen wenn Sie Positive aber auch negative Aspekte nennen könnten damit wir sie verbessern könnten.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Das BFG-Team


----------

